# 2012 Washington Mead & Cider Cup



## Brewchops (Oct 16, 2012)

*CAN YOU TAKE THE CUP?*

Enter the 2012 Washington Mead & Cider Cup: Washington's 4th Annual Mead and Cider only competition, brought to you by the Greater Everett Brewer's League on behalf of the Washington Homebrewers Association. All Meads, Ciders, and Perries will be accepted as defined by the 2008 BJCP Guidelines for categories 24 - 28. Custom awards and fantastic prizes,

*FOR MORE INFORMATION:*
http://www.gebl.org/articles/2012-washington-mead-cider-cup/


----------



## Deezil (Oct 17, 2012)

Wish i had something to enter, but all my meads are only half-aged!


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 17, 2012)

Since the competition here in Texas was cancelled i guess i can mail my mead to my dad in WA and he can drop it off for me  

Joking aside i think i will try and send a bottle. Not sure what to classify it as. Basically its a honey wine mead but flavored with tea. Consider this a metheglin or should it go in the dreaded "other" category?


----------



## Brewchops (Oct 18, 2012)

Our competition has sponsorship that crosses many states. Austin Homebrew has sent us support. We absolutely want to see folks enter from outside our state. The custom hand-blown mazer plus prizes for Best Mead should be worth your efforts. We have gone to great lengths to make this a fantastic competition and grow it into a memorable event in the future. We have a shipping location that will put your box into refrigeration, so you wouldn't need to do a drop off.

Based upon your description, I believe it to be metheglin because you mention only one flavoring addition of tea, however, I defer to your judgement and the BJCP Mead Judge Study Guide (fantastic free resource by the way):
"The metheglin style definition allows for ingredients beyond the traditional herbs and spices. Flowers, rose petals, chocolate, coffee, nuts, and chile peppers can all be added to metheglins."

And the 2008 BJCP Style Guidelines:
" 26 C Open Category- An Open Category Mead is a honey-based beverage that *either combines
ingredients from two or more* of the other mead sub-categories,
is a historical or indigenous mead (e.g., tej, Polish meads), or is a
mead that does not fit into any other category. Any specialty or experimental
mead using additional sources of fermentables (e.g., maple
syrup, molasses, brown sugar, or agave nectar), additional ingredients
(e.g., vegetables, liquors, smoke, etc.), alternative processes
(e.g., icing, oak-aging) or other unusual ingredient, process, or technique
would also be appropriate in this category."


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That helped me decide on a category. Looks like i can ship it to the store. I will get the entry taken care of and have it in the mail in the next week or so. Looking forward to it. Some TX mead made by a WA kid! Hope the tasters enjoy it.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like i got busy and forgot to get my entry in the mail. It says entries due by Dec. 7 and tomorrow is the 5th. Maybe next year?!?! I entered my one and only mead in a competition last month and got a silver for it. Maybe some more time in the bottle will be good for it.


----------



## SierraWinter (Feb 5, 2013)

Joking aside i think i will try and send a bottle.


----------



## ckassotis (Feb 7, 2013)

Judging was in December, so you'll need to wait a good while for the next one sadly.


----------

